# The #AskDAP Show.... We answer your VW and Audi Questions



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

For anyone who might not be familiar with us. We have been shooting video on Youtube for a year now. We have a variety of videos ranging from DIYs to strictly informational info. 
Check out our channel here https://www.youtube.com/user/DeutscheAutoParts

We have started this format to take questions from the community and answer them in video form so everyone can benefit from them. 


To submit a question shoot us an *email [email protected] with the subject #ASKDAP*. We have a group reviewing them and selecting the questions that are the most helpful or interesting. We intend to make this a regular show. I would love to hear your feedback and look forward to answering the questions

*
If your have never heard of us take a look at this video, which should explain a little more about us*







*Watch the Episodes Here*

*AskDAP Show Episode 1*
In this Episode - FSI Banjo bolts, Coolant Lights Flashing, and check engine light is on. 
*AskDAP Show Episode 2*
In this Episode - ABS Lights, 1.8t vs VR6, and Stalls when hot. 
*AskDAP Show Episode 3*
In this Episode - Lifetime Trans Fluid, MK7 Suspension Noise, and TSI extended crank
*AskDAP Show Episode 4*
In this Episode - FSI Misfires, Fault Code P0321, and Water Meth vs Front Mount Intercoolers
*AskDAP Show Episode 5*
In this Episode - FSI Code P2293, TSI Noise on Startup, and FSI Fault Code O0171
*AskDAP Show Episode 6*
MK7 R After Spring Install, TSI Sporadic No Start, and 2.0T with Throttle Faults
*AskDAP Show Episode 7*
2.5 Throttle Fault, TSI Timing Chain Tensioners and Oil in Boost Pipes
*AskDAP Show Episode 8*
Coolant Flush Intervals, TSI with P2293 + Cutting out and VW and Audi Extended Warranties
*AskDAP Show Episode 9*
2.5 Oil Leaks, More Rear Camber and Cooling System Malfunctions
*AskDAP Show Episode 11*
MK7 MIB 2 Retrofit, Dieselgate Update, MK7 Noise/ Throw out bearing
*AskDAP Show Episode 12* - MK6 GTI Episode
Eletromechanical Power Steering, Passenger Window wont Work and Steering Angle Sensor Fault. 
*AskDAP Show Episode 13*
MK7 Radio Boost Gauge, MK7 Remote Start, VW Rust Warranty, 2.5 Transmission is Gross, and Audi Cracked Engine Harness Wires
*AskDAP Show Episode 14*
GTI Door Lock Cyl Caps, What to fit before trade in, Lowering Springs w/ stock shocks, Audi TPMS Sensors on a MK6
*AskDAP Show Episode 15*
2.5L Stalls Out after running, MK6 GLI P0033 holds around 15psi, and MK6 GTI Boost Flutter 
*AskDAP Show Episode 16*
TSI are my valves bent, Spacers on MK7, CC with tire cupping and B7 Passat does it have a fuel filter
*AskDAP Show Episode 17*
Downpipe without tuning software, Mods that wont affect my MK7 Warranty, TPMS Light wont turn off and why the trade offers on your MK7 are so low.
*AskDAP Show Episode 18*
Why no E85 tunes, Used car why didn't they put new plugs in, MK6 Clutch Slipping, DSG trans clanking noise, what to do if plugs and coils don't fix my misfire.
*AskDAP Show Episode 19*
We talk about Autozone Ignition Coils, Hard to start after fueling up, Is the Flywheel the weak point on a MK7 GTI, and 2.0t FSI Vacuum leaks.
*AskDAP Show Episode 20*
We talk about GTI Hard Start, MK5 Jetta Suspension Noise, and TSI Timing Chain Tensioners..... Again
*AskDAP Show Episode 21*
We talk about FSI Boost Leaks, Coolant Gauge Issues and a Smoking Built TSI engine.
*AskDAP Show Episode 22*
We talk about MK7 Air Ride, 2.5L Engine Secondary Air Faults, a Squealing Noise and a Burning Smell on an FSI engine, and a VW with a Clicking noise under the dash. 
*AskDAP Show Episode 23*
We talk about 2 intercoolers, dealers drilling holes in your front bumper, when you should change your oil, misfires on a K04 car, and MK7 vibrations
*AskDAP Show Episode 24*
We talk about Blowing up MK7 Turbos, CC's with poor fuel economy, Sporadic HID Bulb issues, and MK7 Engines stumbling at idle.
*AskDAP Show Episode 25*
We talk about MK7 Lighting Package swap, MK6 GTI with MAF Codes, Retrofitting a PP Diff on MK7 and Should I keep my Tiguan.
*AskDAP Show Episode 26*
We talk about all MK7's DCC Suspension Retrofit, PP Brakes on a non PP car, Paddles shifter retrofit, and Rear Suspension Adjustments. 
*AskDAP Show Episode 27*
We talk about all raising MK7 DSG Torque limiters, MK6 with a Squealing Sec Air Pump, MK6 GLI with brakes dragging and Intercoolers on MK7's with DAP
*AskDAP Show Episode 28*
We talk about all JB1 vs ECU tunes, a CC with a No Start Condition, MK7 with a check oil level warning, and FSI fuel problems with a bunch of new parts on it. 
*AskDAP Show Episode 29*
We talk about MK7 GTI best power mods, Oil on Diverter Valves, Airbag Lights and Electromechanical power steering.
*AskDAP Show Episode 30*
We talk about Stripped Oil Pans, Adding TPMS sensors if you have an ABS Based System, 2.5L w/ too lean faults, and is an 08 Rabbit a good buy.
*AskDAP Show Episode 31*
We talk about Diag Fees on extended warranties, MK7 R Turbo Issues, 2.5 Cam Sensor Fault and did my TSI Jump Time?
*AskDAP Show Episode 32*
We talk about VW Dealers fixing a repair mistake, Radio codes, 2.0t Sporadic throttle body faults and 2.0t TSI Oil Leaks.
*AskDAP Show Episode 33*
We talk about Is the MK7 GTI Performance Pack Upgrade worth it, JB1 data logging not matching VagCom, MK7 common problems and FSI with a leaking vacuum pump
*AskDAP Show Episode 34*
We talk about Is the OEM Warranty and VWR Parts, Downsides of a Blow Off Valve, AC Smells, FSI with fluctuating temp and MK5 Door Latches
*AskDAP Show Episode 35*
We talk about Should you upgrade to the IS38, MK7 GTI Limp Mode, TSI Carbon Cleaning Cost, What Oil on MK7, TSI G28 codes w/ sporadic no start and MK7 Jack Points. 
*AskDAP Show Episode 36*
We talk about life expectancy of VW brakes, MK7 with clunking noise during 1-2 shift, Ticking noise after intake install, Common VW Tools for DIYs, and Replacing old revision parts under warranty.
*AskDAP Show Episode 37*
We talk about the difference between TSI and FSI, MK7 GTI potential Lemon Law, TSI with bad injectors and carbon cleaning, MK7 GTI Mods and I say Ummmm a bunch. 
*AskDAP Show Episode 38*
We talk about parts to replace during a suspension install, MK7 Knocking noise after downpipe installed, MK5 FSI engine cuts off while running, MK6 GLI weak points and Prolonging the life of your modded engine. 
*AskDAP Show Episode 39*
We talk about Grinding synchros, MK7 with a squeaking seat, VW CC with parking brake faults, a TSI engine that had no power now wont start, and trusting a VW dealer.
*AskDAP Show Episode 40*
We talk about MK7 muffler deletes, pudding like goo on your oil cap, P0299 and tracking boost leaks, and short shifters
*AskDAP Show Episode 41*
We talk about Making your own intake, TSI engine oil leaks, Sea Foam on a MK7, Capacative Discharges, Performance Brakes and should my coolant gauges move, as well as Checking your MK7 Turbo 
*AskDAP Show Episode 42*
We talk about Can the Dealer Tell if you're Tuned, FSI engine Vacuum Levels, MK7 Clutch Noise, Diagnosing Secondary Air Systems, and Spark Plugs on an Audi 2.0t engine.
*AskDAP Show Episode 43*
We talk about Modding a Car with an Extended Warranty, TSI engine sporadic misfires, Resonator Deletes Losing power, CC's with Dirt on the side and MK7 Oil extractors and fuel additives
*AskDAP Show Episode 44*
We talk about Buying a wrecked MK7 GTI, will my check engine light ever burn out, No MK7 Fuel Filter, 10k mile oil change conspiracy, CC with Cat Faults and MK7 Clutches
*AskDAP Show Episode 45*
We talk about the Difference between cheap and expensive coilovers, MK7 GTI belt noise, Swapping to less damage prone wheels and tires, FSI Oil pressure checking, MK6 GTI engine noise. 
*AskDAP Show Episode 46*
We talk about Brakes for your Daily on Track Day, MK5 GTI DSG Issues , MK6 GTI Horn Issues and MK7 GTI Owner Reliability Feedback. 
*AskDAP Show Episode 47*
We talk about does octane booster work, a VW CC with a Fuel Issue, Can doing my own maint. void my warranty, does VW charge for a preowned warranty and When should I upgrade my intercooler. 
*AskDAP Show Episode 48*
We talk about MK7 GTI Shakes when applying the brakes, was my warranty a good buy, MK7 smells like sweaty gym socks, 3.6l VR6 Common Problems and a MK5 No Start where the Gear Selector Lights Flash.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Ask DAP Episode 23 is live!! We talk about 2 intercoolers, dealers drilling holes in your front bumper, when you should change your oil, misfires on a K04 car, and MK7 vibrations


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

The AskDAP Show Episode 24 is Live!! We talk about Blowing up MK7 Turbos, CC's with poor fuel economy, Sporadic HID Bulb issues, and MK7 Engines stumbling at idle.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

AskDAP Show Episode 25 is live We talk about MK7 Lighting Package swap, MK6 GTI with MAF Codes, Retrofitting a PP Diff on MK7 and Should I keep my Tiguan.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

AskDAP Episode 26 is Live!!
We talk about all MK7's DCC Suspension Retrofit, PP Brakes on a non PP car, Paddles shifter retrofit, and Rear Suspension Adjustments.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

*AskDAP Show Episode 27 is live!!*
We talk about all raising MK7 DSG Torque limiters, MK6 with a Squealing Sec Air Pump, MK6 GLI with brakes dragging and Intercoolers on MK7's with DAP


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

AskDAP Episode 28 is Live!!!
We talk about all JB1 vs ECU tunes, a CC with a No Start Condition, MK7 with a check oil level warning, and FSI fuel problems with a bunch of new parts on it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

AskDAP Episode 29 is live.... We talk about MK7 GTI best power mods, Oil on Diverter Valves, Airbag Lights and Electromechanical power steering


----------



## gsprobe (Jan 29, 2006)

Paul- these are really great. I watched some of your stuff when you posted in the Car Lounge. Well done and very informative for us car geeks. Keep up the fantastic work.

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

gsprobe said:


> Paul- these are really great. I watched some of your stuff when you posted in the Car Lounge. Well done and very informative for us car geeks. Keep up the fantastic work.
> 
> :thumbup:


Thanks for the kind words and for watching. I appreciate it very much.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Episode 30 is live!!! We talk about Stripped Oil Pans, Adding TPMS sensors if you have an ABS Based System, 2.5L w/ too lean faults, and is an 08 Rabbit a good buy.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

AskDAP 31 is live!!! ......We talk about Diag Fees on extended warranties, MK7 R Turbo Issues, 2.5 Cam Sensor Fault and did my TSI Jump Time?


----------



## Sinrule (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey Paul, noticed on your website that you have a Passat B7 projection headlight DIY kit for sale. This is something I may be interested in for me 2012 Passat. I can't seem to find an DIY instructions on your site (I'll admit, I haven't looked too intently, I keep getting distracted by the other goodies), is it a simple swap out with the halogen headlights? Is there an additional harness kit that would need to be purchased to help me with this process?

Thanks! And great website!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Sinrule said:


> Hey Paul, noticed on your website that you have a Passat B7 projection headlight DIY kit for sale. This is something I may be interested in for me 2012 Passat. I can't seem to find an DIY instructions on your site (I'll admit, I haven't looked too intently, I keep getting distracted by the other goodies), is it a simple swap out with the halogen headlights? Is there an additional harness kit that would need to be purchased to help me with this process?
> 
> Thanks! And great website!


Sorry we dont have a DIY on this one. Can you link me to the lights youre looking at?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

AskDAP 32 is Live!!
We talk about VW Dealers fixing a repair mistake, Radio codes, 2.0t Sporadic throttle body faults and 2.0t TSI Oil Leaks.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

AskDAP 33 is live! We talk about Is the MK7 GTI Performance Pack Upgrade worth it, JB1 data logging not matching VagCom, MK7 common problems and FSI with a leaking vacuum pump.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

AskDAP 34 is Live!! We talk about Is the OEM Warranty and VWR Parts, Downsides of a Blow Off Valve, AC Smells, FSI with fluctuating temp and MK5 Door Latches


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

AskDAP Episode 35 is Live!
We talk about Should you upgrade to the IS38, MK7 GTI Limp Mode, TSI Carbon Cleaning Cost, What Oil on MK7, TSI G28 codes w/ sporadic no start and MK7 Jack Points.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

AskDAP Episode 36 is live!
We talk about life expectancy of VW brakes, MK7 with clunking noise during 1-2 shift, Ticking noise after intake install, Common VW Tools for DIYs, and Replacing old revision parts under warranty.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

AskDAP 37 is live!!
We talk about the difference between TSI and FSI, MK7 GTI potential Lemon Law, TSI with bad injectors and carbon cleaning, MK7 GTI Mods and I say Ummmm a bunch.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

AskDAP Show Episode 38!
We talk about parts to replace during a suspension install, MK7 Knocking noise after downpipe installed, MK5 FSI engine cuts off while running, MK6 GLI weak points and Prolonging the life of your modded engine.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

AskDAP Show Episode 39 is live!!!
We talk about Grinding synchros, MK7 with a squeaking seat, VW CC with parking brake faults, a TSI engine that had no power now wont start, and trusting a VW dealer.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

AskDAP 40 is live!!! 
*We talk about *
-MK7 muffler deletes
-Pudding like goo on your oil cap 
-P0299 and tracking boost leaks 
-VW short shifters


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Questions answered in episode 41

1.Instead of installing an intake on my MK6 GTI I was thinking about a ways to allow my engine to breath better, Thoughts?

2.My 2009 CC with a TSI engine has an oil leak. I assume this is from the crank/cam seal is this something I can do on my own?

3.I was thinking of doing Sea Foam on my MK7 GTI, where should I introduce it and would you recommend this as a preventative?

4.I have a 2012 Tiguan, 1 Is there a way to reset the computer systems? 2 What are the disadvantages of performance brakes? 3 My temp gauges stays at 190 is this normal or is it broken?

5.Is there a way to check to ensure the turbo on my MK7 GTI isnt going to fail?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

AskDAP 42 is Live!
We talk about 


Can the Dealer Tell if you're Tuned
FSI engine Vacuum Levels
MK7 Clutch Noise
Diagnosing Secondary Air Systems
Spark Plugs on an Audi 2.0t engine


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

AskDAP 43 is live 

*We talk about *

Modding a Car with an Extended Warranty
TSI engine sporadic misfires
Resonator Deletes Losing power
CC's with Dirt on the side
MK7 Oil extractors and fuel additives


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

AskDAP Show Episode 44 is Live!! We talk about 
- Buying a wrecked MK7 GTI
- Will my check engine light ever burn out
- No MK7 Fuel Filter
- 10k mile oil change conspiracy 
- CC with Cat Faults 
- MK7 Clutches


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

AskDAP 45 is up!
We talk about 
- the Difference between Cheap and Expensive Coilovers
- MK7 GTI belt noise
- Swapping to less damage prone wheels and tires
- FSI Oil pressure checking
- MK6 GTI engine noise.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

AskDAP 46 is live!!!

We talk about 

Brakes for your Daily on Track Day 
MK5 GTI DSG Issues 
MK6 GTI Horn Issues 
MK7 GTI Owner Reliability Feedback.
Replacing bad Coilovers


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

AskDAP 47 is Live!!

We talk about 
- Does octane booster work? 
- a VW CC with a Fuel Issue 
- Can doing my own maint. void my warranty?
- Does VW charge for a preowned warranty? 
- When should I upgrade my intercooler?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

AskDAP 48 is Live

We talk about 

MK7 GTI Shakes when applying the brakes
Was my warranty a good buy 
MK7 smells like sweaty gym socks 
3.6l VR6 Common Problems 
MK5 No Start where the Gear Selector Lights Flash


----------

